# Ammo Guide?



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there a place or website that I can learn about the difference in the ammo? Im still real new to shooting and dont know a whole heck of a lot. Would love to know the different types and such.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I got to ask-----have you done a Google search? Gosh-I love the internet!
Here's the first one on the list when I did it--looks like a good one. 
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ballistics/ballistic-tables/
Give it a whirl----a keyboard only lasts so long anyway---I'm on my second one already!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You can learn from the manufacturer websites - Winchester, Remington, CCI, etc. Some of the gun rags offer info, as *Ram Rod* pointed out, though they are heavily influenced by ad purchases.

For defense info, I prefer the independent sites like Firearms Tactical, Ammo Oracle, Box O' Truth, etc.


----------

